# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  πωλουνται οθονες 10.1 για tablet και digitizer,εξαρτηματα kit xenon.

## ioannis_83

πωλουνται:
sl101da27y1249,κωδικος flex al1249b,10.1 οθονη 31 pin 20Ε

al0978d κωδικος flex 10.1 οθονη 31 pin 20Ε

czy6710b01-fpc digitizer για tablet 10Ε

λαμπες h7 xenon και ballast ac καινουρια,οπως και ρελε για καλωδιωση απ τη μπαταρια,ολο το κιτ 25Ε

τελος,πλακετα t-con και inverter απο sony kdl23s2000

----------

